# HR44 Genie DVR stops responding to remote



## Pemberto (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got a new HR44 Genie whole home DVR. The problem is that the DVR stops responding to the remote. The remote is new with new batteries. The green light continues to flash and controls the tv fine. I have found if you press the guide button on the front of the DVR, all of the remote button presses will play all at once. After this, the DVR responds again to the remote.

Dtv has replaced the DVR once and the new one behaves exactly the same way as the old one.

Am I missing something?


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

Are you setup with IR or RF the remote?


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Be sure the remote control is in RF mode.

If you still have problems, block the front of the HR44 completely. Cardboard will do. Put it right up against the front panel.

If the remote then works fine, you have IR interference. The HR44 will respond to IR even when the remote is sending RF. I wish we could turn off IR reception but can't.


----------



## Pemberto (Sep 5, 2013)

It is setup in IR mode.


----------



## Pemberto (Sep 5, 2013)

I can generally get the DVR to stop responding to the remote by opening PIP and changing between the two windows several times. After the guide button is pressed on the DVR, it will then 'play' through every button I have pressed on the remote since the DVR stopped responding to the remote. It seems to store the keystrokes, then play them all at once.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you put the remote in RF?


----------



## Pemberto (Sep 5, 2013)

I put the remote in RF mode. DVR still behaves the same way. Some buttons continue to work such as guide, menu, list, exit, and info. The arrows around the select button and the channel down stop working. Resetting the DVR restores full remote operation for a little while.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Did you block the front of the HR44 as I suggested earlier? To rule out IR interference

If so and the trouble continues, do you have an Ethernet cable connected to the HR44?
If so, try removing it for a while and see if the problem continues.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

BTW, what other Directv equipment do you have besides the HR44. Tell us about your system.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, try covering the IR sensor to rule out IR interference


----------



## Pemberto (Sep 5, 2013)

I have only the HR44 whole home HD DVR (Genie) with the RC71 remote. One single tv. DVR is connected to Internet via wireless.

I tried covering the IR sensor, but that didn't help.

On sunday I finally put the RC71 remote away and began using my trusty old RC64 remote. Since then I have not had an issue. I read on another site about a possible compatibility issue with the RC71's. I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## phodg (Jan 20, 2007)

I just had exactly the same issue on one of my HR21 machines (Some buttons continue to work such as guide, menu, list, exit, and info. The arrows around the select button and the channel down stop working.). I tried several other remotes and still got the same result. In the end, I did a RBR and that seemed to fix it. Weird. Hope it was a one-off.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

OK...I have the same issue. HR44 with 3 Genie clients. The clients each have an RC71 paired RF with them. Several times now, the remote just stops working. If I use the old IR remote, that still works. I then have to reset the remote settings to IR and reset the remote itself. I can then re-pair them and it will work for a week or two. This is occurring on two of the three Genie clients. It is really annoying. 

I cannot figure out anything that might cause it like power glitches, lightning, software updates, etc...


----------

